

Ask pg:  avg = karma per submission or karma per comment? - iamelgringo

Just wondering.
======
pg

        ; Ignore the most recent 5 comments since they may still be gaining votes.
        ; Also ignore the highest-scoring comment, since possibly a fluff outlier.
    
        (def comment-score (user)
          (aif (check (nthcdr 5 (comments user 50)) [len> _ 10])
               (avg (cdr (sort > (map !score (rem !deleted it)))))
               nil))

------
blasdel
Pretty damn sure they're combined, despite being representative of entirely
different values.

You can get more considered stats using <http://searchyc.com>

